# Framing using metal track and wood studs is OK?



## drpwong (Feb 5, 2010)

Hi, I am presently finishing my basement and my contractor had started framing the entire place using metal tracks and wood studs.  This method is unseen before for me but seems to do the job.  What do you think?  Here's a picture:


----------



## inspectorD (Feb 5, 2010)

Sounds fine, as long as he is not mixing pressure treated in there. PT lumber will eat the metal, to many dissimilar metals involved.

Just a little more advice...keep the sheetrock off the floor an inch at least, otherwise it will wick up moisture.


----------



## drpwong (Feb 5, 2010)

Thks for the reply.  I am putting a subfloor so drywall will be away from concrete.


----------

